# Ray Dolby has died at age 80



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just saw this news. I could have posted it in the news section but after thinking about it I decided to put it here and maybe generate some interest in discussing some of his accomplishments. He was certainly someone who had an enormous impact on the electronics and recording industries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Dolby


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The man was a genius. Only now did I found out what "Dolby" was. All my equipment had the name but I never thought it was tied to a person. 

Dolby noise reduction was a great way to get rid of that tape hiss. 

He will be missed. RIP Mr. Dolby.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow. Yes, RIP. Talk about a name associated with an industry.

Of course Dolby was a force in tape noise reduction. Then cinema audio standards, perhaps even more influential there - every theater, every movie, every AVR bears his name. Any other developments worth mentioning, without Googling it?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Before he came up with noise reduction he helped advance multi-track recorders.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

A pioneer for sure, RIP....:sad:


----------



## ray123go (Sep 17, 2013)

Great Man, not fully understood to many lovers of great sound!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, there aren't many names as well established and completely entrenched throughout our hobby. RIP, Mr. Dolby, and thank you for everything you have done for us. I hope your legacy carries on to keep contributing and keep the name a part of the industry.


----------



## TheNivek (Nov 9, 2013)

Sad to hear – oddly I was just thinking about him recently when applying his noise reduction principles to a noisy Behringer FBQ3102 (cranked input level 15 dB; cut output 15 dB by building voltage dividers in output connectors – worked great btw).


----------

